# WBurke17's photo album



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

heres a couple of my newest T's
0.0.1	Thrixopelma Puriens; Peruvian Green Velvet





0.0.1      Phlogiellus Sp.





0.0.1      newly molted B.Smithi





0.1.0      A.Hentzi


----------



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

1.0.0 G.Grossa





0.0.1 C.Spinicrus





0.1.0 B.Angustum





0.0.1 A.Versicolor


----------



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

0.1.0 N.Coloratovillosus





0.1.0 G.Aureostriata





0.0.1 C.Fasciatum





Chilobrachy Sp. burmese Brown?


----------



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

0.0.1 C.Bechuanieus





0.1.0 P.Chordatus





0.0.1 P.Ornata





0.0.1 H.Lividum


----------



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

0.1.0 H.Longipes





0.1.0 P.Lugardi





0.1.0 G.Rosea





0.0.1 P.Cancerides


----------



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

0.0.1 L.Parhybana





0.0.1 G.Aureostriata





0.0.1 Aphonopelma Sp. possible Seemanni





0.0.1 B.Boehmei


----------



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

0.1.0 A.Avic





1.0.0 A.Avic





0.0.1 Cyrioagopus Sp. Blue





0.1.0 A.Seemanni


----------



## wburke17 (May 17, 2007)

1.1.0 G.Rosea





2.0.0 B.Albopilosum





Aboreal Tanks





Sling Shelf


----------



## Natemass (May 17, 2007)

nice collection


----------



## P. Novak (May 17, 2007)

great collection, very diverse. 

Take a picture of the spinnerets of the Aphonopelma spp. possibly seemanni, or just look at them yourself. If they are a rusty orange then it's A.seemanni.


----------



## ronin (May 18, 2007)

Great collection and pics Warren.


----------



## Doezsha (May 18, 2007)

Awesome collection and pics :clap:


----------



## wburke17 (May 21, 2007)

A.Geniculata possible male










3"+ A.Anax










very shy A.Chalcodes


----------



## Yuki (May 22, 2007)

I like the big butt pic at the end


----------



## TRON (May 22, 2007)

Awesome collection! Congratulations man!!!


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (May 22, 2007)

*Wow*

Awesome collection: great T's and some very *respectful* enclosures too!  :worship: :worship: Tony


----------



## wburke17 (May 22, 2007)

IdahoBiteyThing said:


> Awesome collection: great T's and some very *respectful* enclosures too!  :worship: :worship: Tony


LOL..... thanks Tony and everyone else, more pics to come
W


----------



## wburke17 (May 23, 2007)

Poecilotheria ornate 3"










Poecilotheria fasciata 3/4"


----------



## wburke17 (May 23, 2007)

my own artwork, Skull in webs


----------



## wburke17 (May 28, 2007)

P.chordatus















C.spinicrus










G.grossa










freashly molted A.hentzi










B.angustum





B.albopilosum


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 2, 2007)

this is my bug room


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 6, 2007)

Selenocosmia javanensis; Java Birdeater










B.smithi










G.rosea gravid










G.aureostriata










in need of a molt










gravid P.emperous


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 11, 2007)

G. pulchra 1.25"















A. avic w/ sack


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 11, 2007)

Eggs w/legs


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 11, 2007)

wburke17 said:


> Eggs w/legs


I think the majority of those are actually 1st instar. Cute little guys none the less.


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 11, 2007)

Novak said:


> I think the majority of those are actually 1st instar. Cute little guys none the less.


So when the legs seperate from the abdomen that makes them 1st instar?


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 11, 2007)

wburke17 said:


> So when the legs seperate from the abdomen that makes them 1st instar?


yup, you are correct.


----------



## ronin (Jun 11, 2007)

Warren - congrats on the babies.  By the way, where did you get the pulchra?


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 12, 2007)

ronin said:


> Warren - congrats on the babies.  By the way, where did you get the pulchra?


Thanks... I got it from Andrew


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 12, 2007)

Novak said:


> yup, you are correct.


Thanks Novak


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 14, 2007)

Rosea w/ eggsack. mated this gal late Nov. early Dec.


----------



## Doezsha (Jun 14, 2007)

congrats on the egg sack Warren :clap:


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 14, 2007)

wburke17 said:


> Thanks Novak


Yup, no problem man. Just helping out.


Congrats on the _G.rosea_ sac. I hope it gives you lots of babies.


----------



## wburke17 (Jun 18, 2007)

her some pics of a few other pets that we have. i know there not T's but o'well.
hairless rat. (not the best for pic opps.)










Glossy snake





African house snake










some of my corn snakes


----------



## wburke17 (Jul 4, 2007)

A.avic 





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03
G.pulchra freshly molted





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03
C.spinicrus freshly molted





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03
Aphnolopelma sp.





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03
S.subs





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03
S.Subs #2





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03





By wburke17 at 2007-07-03


----------



## wburke17 (Aug 3, 2007)

MM A.chalcodes
i was playin around w/ my camera tonight and deceided to share w/ ya.
this is the MM i just received last night.










Hook





boxing glove















being shy, no more pics!!





W


----------

